# *raises hand awkwardly to say hello but doesn't wave.* Hi *smiles a bit*



## Ideduce (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey there. I use to write and draw religiously. Eight years ago though my world just tore apart and I wasn't the same since. I couldn't write, but I could eat. Couldn't sleep. Couldn't work. Couldn't think. I was sheltered to the point were I was ruled by only emotion alone. Common sense was almost non-existent, but empathy ruled my very being. My soul and mind was shattered and I picked up the pieces of the mirror that it reflects. It totally changed. The person I see now is damaged, broken, but not down and out. I lost the very thing that I love. To write. I can't even remember why I loved it or if I had a reason. I haven't written a thing in eight long years. With my birthday approaching, I want to change it. I'm not as naive as I use to be, not as soft, and not as kind. 
I've expanded my genre preference greatly. I feel like I'm in a pool of too many options and just as stuck from when I lost my passion of writing. 
With the courage, and the will I've managed to muster I'm going to write. I'm not sure what I'm doing here. If it's asking for help, or a prompt to get started. Perhaps encouragement. I hope I can find whatever it is that I lost. I'm as fixed as I can get, and I can only move forwards from here. This is me not being idle, so, thank you for having me.

^
Is how I really feel while feeling really stupid about writing it that way.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey there Ideduce. Very cool name! 

Here's the mandatory business bit: 

You need ten meaningful posts in order to post your own work. A good way to get this post count up is by critiquing the work of others. Posts to places like procrastination central don't count ^^; Once you have those ten posts you can also update your profile picture/avatar/signature and so on!

And now to the fun!

I think you're pretty self aware, to be able to identify aspects of your personality like that. It's a good quality to have. 

We are a great bunch of people and I can tell you from experience that this place put a giant cast on my broken bits and bobs, signed it with a flourish and booted me right back on track. Have a look around and get to know us. You'll find your way back to where you want to be. There are some selfless, intelligent, witty and frankly bonkers people around to support you. All of us here possess one or more of those qualities, hah. (By the way, we have some brilliant writing mentors, their names are purple)

I'm Boofy, nice to meet you ^^; I like to draw. I draw obsessively actually. I'd love to see some of your work when you're ready to share with us! Welcome to the forum :3


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 9, 2015)

@Boofy
A cast. Well if it can doctor me up I'm all for it. I don't mind being broken, but I want a passion again. I want my passion of writing again. A mentor, that sounds like an interesting idea. I'll look into that, thank you for the heads up on!


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Boofy. I'm typically the person people go to for help with their real life issues, and never go to other people. First time for everything I guess. Thanks for the compliment. I'm really curious about the mentors. Maybe that's what I need. Someone organized. I could use a few bonkers people in my life. Sometimes my life is a little too straight, even if I pretend otherwise to make it more interesting in my head. Nice to meet you too Boofy. I'll just be a bit of a creep and head over to your profile to check out your art if it's there. Don't mind me. n_n. I also really like your signature. I recently was at the airport and told the bookshop owner I was reading the books again because I forgot most of it. He asked if I knew about his book involving vampires. I didn't, but was surprised George wrote that. He told me about the SF con nearby as well. I was pretty impressed with it all.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, Iceduce. Welcome to our home. 

Boofy gave you the lowdown on the ten post rule but I also should stress that if you need any help with writing we have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help. You can always drop them a line if you need to.

So get involved and get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into it. Is there a list of which mentors are presently accepting?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 9, 2015)

We have a list of mentors under the staff, patrons, honoured under the community menu (It's in the same row as Private Messages, FAQS, etc). You will find a list of mentors there that you can contact. 

You can also post a question in the writing discussion as well. You will almost certainly get advice from various people there as well. Either way I think you can get a lot of help here


----------



## escorial (Mar 9, 2015)

View attachment 7868


----------



## Folcro (Mar 9, 2015)

Just get to writing. It doesn't matter what. It will all come back to you: your style, your preferences. It's a shame when progress is delayed, especially for so long. I am sorry for whatever happened to you, but you don't have the right to be sedentary if you have the talent to serve others through this craft.

Get to writing.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 9, 2015)

I am very new here and was very hesitant about even saying hello but one of the mentors contacted me and has helped give me the confidence to actually post some of my thoughts, although I am not and never was a writer.

So as has been said above, start writing and you will get all the help you need.


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 9, 2015)

@ Mrmustard: Aha! I'll get right on that, thanks for pointing me in the right direction colonel.   
@ escorial http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/89/Shabbybooz_Escorial.jpg 
@ Folcro: I can't begin to describe how much a kick to the rear I need to write. Thanks for the encouragement, it makes me want to fight for it when you use the word  sedentary. Which will now be my word for the day if you don't mind.
@Sonata: I've been reading and reviewing things. I felt a bit odd about it. Wondering if I was qualified for the proverbial two cents and a penny for my thoughts. Yet so far everything has been positive. I'm very happy I took the plunge and joined this place.


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am glad you found us. Wether it is bruised, broken, or bleeding - you have found a home of kindred spirits, exactly like yourself, where you will be encouraged and challenged to step up, dust yourself off and in time, be the writer you were meant to be. You will not find a glad-hand here, only helping hands. Tell us your stories. Show us your magic. Amaze us with your strength.  Allow us to sit back, snuggle in and bask in your GLOW. You are here at last. I, for one, am delighted to welcome you.


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 10, 2015)

MHarding53 said:


> I am glad you found us. Wether it is bruised, broken, or bleeding - you have found a home of kindred spirits, exactly like yourself, where you will be encouraged and challenged to step up, dust yourself off and in time, be the writer you were meant to be. You will not find a glad-hand here, only helping hands. Tell us your stories. Show us your magic. Amaze us with your strength.  Allow us to sit back, snuggle in and bask in your GLOW. You are here at last. I, for one, am delighted to welcome you.


I'll do my best to entertain. Thanks for the encouragement. I might give some of the challenges a try!


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 10, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 2, 2015)

Ideduce said:


> I'll do my best to entertain. Thanks for the encouragement. I might give some of the challenges a try!


The challenges in the poetry forum are pretty funny and fun.


----------

